# riptropin



## webby2k (Apr 3, 2010)

whats ur views on riptropin is it good or not? as im gettin mixed reviews


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Alot of people are rating it including me bud.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

GTG IMO using it now


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

same here buddy liking it a lot


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Love it. Getting more at weekend.


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Got some on the way, gtg!


----------

